# Just another pig



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

My year starts off with another pig. Not what I was looking for, but couldn't turn down an opportunity right at dark.

12 yard shot, broadside to just the slightest quarter away. I hit two inches above where I wanted, but got both lungs. Almost no bloodtrail if you can believe that. If it had not been for my buddy Lou, I might still be looking. All the hogs went right, and I was sure mine did also....but he didn't. He went right and then back left. He only went about 40 or 50 yards, but I was looking the wrong direction.

Sorry about all the blood in the pic, I tried to wash him, but it just kept coming out...and you can't see it at night until the flash.

My daughter had the video camera in her blind trying to shoot a blackbuck...so no video this time.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Way to go! :brew:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congrats on the 2010 oinker.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice Chunky ! What poundage is your Widow ? Is that the bow you shot in the Chester shoot last year ?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

My widow is 69 lbs. If I shot a widow, it was that one... as it is the only widow I have. I could have been shooting one of my other bows...I really don't remember.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

nice piggy will be tasty


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Pigs*

My pigs in Nacogdoches disappeared after I shot a very large boar in October. Last year I killed 7 and this year I only got the one. Hopefully they will be back next year.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

bumaruski said:


> My pigs in Nacogdoches disappeared after I shot a very large boar in October. Last year I killed 7 and this year I only got the one. Hopefully they will be back next year.


 Not being overly smart *****, but that's almost like saying you would like to hit your hand with the sledge hammer again. If their gone good for you, I, and several folks I know, WISHED we had that problem.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

It's funny about pigs, if you hunt some place there is not much game or you have not gotten a chance to hunt them much....it is cool to have another tasty target in your hunting area.

However, if you have ever been on a place that is over run with them...and I have had several leases like this....you curse every pig you see.

One man's trash is another man's treasure, right?

In a perfect world, you would have a few pigs around for the occasional distraction and sausage making session...however, that is not the way piggies want to play it. All or nothing.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Our pigs disappeared this season. I was talking with my buddy who outfits on a 5k ranch in Webb which is usually the overrun type place. Their pigs disappeared also. They only killed two and they were both poor and diseased looking. Maybe mother nature has been doing alittle culling of her own?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Mark, Congrats on the pork chops!!!!



Bucksnort said:


> Our pigs disappeared this season. I was talking with my buddy who outfits on a 5k ranch in Webb which is usually the overrun type place. Their pigs disappeared also. They only killed two and they were both poor and diseased looking. Maybe mother nature has been doing alittle culling of her own?


Our pigs have always been funny....sort of. They will be there for about a week or two and then no sign of them for a month or so. Then they are back for a week or two. You just have to be real lucky to be there when they are there and it hasn't happened much. I would have thought that once they find the corn they would be there like clockwork, but that hasn't happened. Even feeding year around hasn't changed it for us. Not sure if I'm happy about this or complaining. Guess that depends on if I want to hunt hogs or not.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for killing the pig. I shot one in November & have not seen one since. Kind of strange they usually show up after it rains.Sure would help the hay fields if they would stay in the woods. Like stated above you got to be their when they decide to invade your land & get as many as you can. Putting pressure on them sends them away for awhile.I'm not a bow hunter . Just wanted to thank-you for the kill I hate rooters.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

lunatic said:


> Very nice Chunky ! What poundage is your Widow ? Is that the bow you shot in the Chester shoot last year ?


Nice bow! :questionoundage


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Texican89 said:


> Nice bow! :questionoundage


That bow is 69 lbs at 28. I draw just under 28...like 27 and 3/4.

I have bows from 30 lbs up to 80 lbs....but I seem to shoot the ones between 65 and 70 the best.


----------

